# Worst examples.....



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi folks 

What are some of the worst examples of resurrection day sermons you've seen ? Share. Topics, actions by preachers and more.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Apr 9, 2012)

My old church did a "Why he did it" message for Easter. I heard from my dad that it was for every man and woman on earth because he wanted to have a relationship with us and because we are supreme in his affection. Glad I didn't get to actually hear it.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to go to a church where the pastor would dress up like a biblical character and give his sermon as that character. On a different note, one of my favorite pastors today, Voddie Baucham Jr., gave an excellent sermon on Daniel chapter four yesterday which had absolutely nothing to do with Easter.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 9, 2012)

Any of the ones that ended with the piano softly playing, as the cajoling of an extended "altar call", targeted at C & E attenders, took place. Hey, you can only hammer them twice a year, you better lay it on thick and heavy, right?


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 9, 2012)

The sermons that lay more of a "moral example" regarding Christ's crucifixion than on the efficacious atoning nature of the crucifixion. I missed one of those sermons a week ago, thankfully.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 9, 2012)

I guess both of my sermons would come under this heading.

I preached on Genesis 18:16-33 in the morning on the Christian's duty to make intercessory prayer.

I preached on Ephesians 6:1-3 in the evening on the Child's duty to honor and obey their parents.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 9, 2012)

It would be hard to find a worse Easter sermon than this one:

“Is Segregation Scriptural?” by Bob Jones Sr, 1960 | A Time to Laugh


----------



## rookie (Apr 9, 2012)

Anything by Creflo Dollar....


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 9, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> I guess both of my sermons would come under this heading.
> 
> I preached on Genesis 18:16-33 in the morning on the Christian's duty to make intercessory prayer.
> 
> I preached on Ephesians 6:1-3 in the evening on the Child's duty to honor and obey their parents.


Wimp! I preached on Genesis 5.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 9, 2012)

fredtgreco said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess both of my sermons would come under this heading.
> ...



That's a great passage for dating the age of the earth (and lots of other things too; I mention the age of the earth because of the other current thread going). A very specific genealogy with specific years. Adam to birth of Noah is 1056 years. Abraham was born 2 years after Noah's death. Amazing stuff. Then you have of course Enoch contrasted with Lamech of chapter 4. Great chapter.


----------



## Martin (Apr 9, 2012)

No sermon. Just a choir cantata.........


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2012)

The worst I witnessed in an evangelical church was when some "Jesus" film was shown, the Lord's Supper was celebrated (with hardly any fencing despite the huge number of visitors, most of whom likely considered themselves "Christians") and an altar call was given. And the pastor is no mean preacher as well. I am still flabbergasted that he didn't preach to that throng.


----------

